# Über welche offizielle Ankündigung einer Strategie-Fortsetzung würden Sie sich am ehesten freuen?



## Administrator (19. Juli 2004)

*Über welche offizielle Ankündigung einer Strategie-Fortsetzung würden Sie sich am ehesten freuen?*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Quickpoll veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.


----------



## Codename_47 (19. Juli 2004)

*AW: Über welche offizielle Ankündigung einer Strategie-Fortsetzung würden Sie sich am ehesten freuen?*

commandos, aber nur wenns wieder wie in teil 1 wird!


----------



## DonSepp (19. Juli 2004)

*AW: Über welche offizielle Ankündigung einer Strategie-Fortsetzung würden Sie sich am ehesten freuen?*

Battle Realms wär auch nicht schlecht.


----------



## SBC (19. Juli 2004)

*AW: Über welche offizielle Ankündigung einer Strategie-Fortsetzung würden Sie sich am ehesten freuen?*

Ich möchte mal wieder richtig evil sein und würde mich am meisten über einen neuen Dungeon Keeper freuen.


----------



## Jimini_Grillwurst (19. Juli 2004)

*AW: Über welche offizielle Ankündigung einer Strategie-Fortsetzung würden Sie sich am ehesten freuen?*

StarCraft 2 wäre schon klasse, aber ich weiß ehrlich gesagt nicht, wie man so ein durchdachtes Spiel noch optimieren könnte, von der Technik mal abgesehen. Ich mag den Trend à la WarCraft 3 nicht, da fehlt mit bei der schönen 3D-Grafik irgendwie etwas, StarCraft war für mich irgendwie "aus einem Guss".

MfG Jimini


----------



## locutusvonborg (19. Juli 2004)

*AW: Über welche offizielle Ankündigung einer Strategie-Fortsetzung würden Sie sich am ehesten freuen?*

ich würde mich am meisten über eine fortsetzung von wiggles freun...  
aber dafür sind die chancen ja mehr als gering...


----------



## Marscel (19. Juli 2004)

*AW: Über welche offizielle Ankündigung einer Strategie-Fortsetzung würden Sie sich am ehesten freuen?*

Age of Empires 3 mit der C&C Genreals-Engine und etwas aufpolierterem Mittelalter-Szenario, das wär, finde ich, toll. Aber ob aus AoE3 was wird, weiss man ja nicht so genau.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (19. Juli 2004)

*AW: Über welche offizielle Ankündigung einer Strategie-Fortsetzung würden Sie sich am ehesten freuen?*



			
				Codename_47 am 19.07.2004 10:59 schrieb:
			
		

> commandos, aber nur wenns wieder wie in teil 1 wird!


Das wäre sicherlich ne feine Sache, aber daran glaube ich nicht so ganz. Leder wurden ja viele Games mit jede Nachfolger schlechter. Ein "zurück an die Wurzeln" täte vielen Games gut.
StarCraft 2 wäre zwar klasse, aber mir gefällt es bei den Blizzardspielchen nicht, daß man nur so ein geringes Sichtfeld auf der Karte hat. Da bleibe ich lieber bei der Age-Reihe.


----------



## Gunter (19. Juli 2004)

*AW: Über welche offizielle Ankündigung einer Strategie-Fortsetzung würden Sie sich am ehesten freuen?*



			
				Marscel am 19.07.2004 11:39 schrieb:
			
		

> Age of Empires 3 mit der C&C Genreals-Engine und etwas aufpolierterem Mittelalter-Szenario, das wär, finde ich, toll. Aber ob aus AoE3 was wird, weiss man ja nicht so genau.


ich würde mal eher darauf tippen, dass bei AoE3 die AoM-engine verwendet wird, meinst du nicht auch?  

aber ich hab auch AoE 3 angekreuzt, AoE 2 ist seit seinem erscheinen mein lieblings-strategie-spiel. AoM ist nicht schlecht, aber IMO nicht so gut wie AoE 2.


----------



## Seth2k (19. Juli 2004)

*AW: Über welche offizielle Ankündigung einer Strategie-Fortsetzung würden Sie sich am ehesten freuen?*

Nach dem meiner Meinung nach eher enttäuschendem AoM,würde ich mich auf ein AoE 3 am meisten freuen,es sollte aber,wie Teil 2,im Mittelalter spielen.


----------



## Gismoblabla (19. Juli 2004)

*AW: Über welche offizielle Ankündigung einer Strategie-Fortsetzung würden Sie sich am ehesten freuen?*

Es wundert mich ein wenig, das "nur" ~25% eine Fortsetzung von Starcraft sehen wollen. Naja, vielleicht kennt die jüngere Generation das Game ja gar nicht mehr   

Und wo ist eigentlich C&C in diesem Vote?!?


----------



## Jared (19. Juli 2004)

*AW: Über welche offizielle Ankündigung einer Strategie-Fortsetzung würden Sie sich am ehesten freuen?*



			
				Gismoblabla am 19.07.2004 12:18 schrieb:
			
		

> Es wundert mich ein wenig, das "nur" ~25% eine Fortsetzung von Starcraft sehen wollen. Naja, vielleicht kennt die jüngere Generation das Game ja gar nicht mehr
> 
> Und wo ist eigentlich C&C in diesem Vote?!?



Eben. Und wo sind die Siedler? Die gehören ja wohl auch zu den berümtesten Vertretern des Genres.


----------



## Peter23 (19. Juli 2004)

*AW: Über welche offizielle Ankündigung einer Strategie-Fortsetzung würden Sie sich am ehesten freuen?*



			
				Gismoblabla am 19.07.2004 12:18 schrieb:
			
		

> Es wundert mich ein wenig, das "nur" ~25% eine Fortsetzung von Starcraft sehen wollen. Naja, vielleicht kennt die jüngere Generation das Game ja gar nicht mehr
> 
> Und wo ist eigentlich C&C in diesem Vote?!?





Genau! Starcraft und C&C sind die geilstes Echtzeit-Strategie Spiele.
Mehr davon!


----------



## Bonkic (19. Juli 2004)

*AW: Über welche offizielle Ankündigung einer Strategie-Fortsetzung würden Sie sich am ehesten freuen?*



			
				Jared am 19.07.2004 20:59 schrieb:
			
		

> Eben. Und wo sind die Siedler? Die gehören ja wohl auch zu den berümtesten Vertretern des Genres.




siedler 5 ist doch schon angekündigt (und sogar angeblich fast fertig) , von daher hats in der liste eigentlich nix verloren.


----------



## marzan89 (19. Juli 2004)

*AW: Über welche offizielle Ankündigung einer Strategie-Fortsetzung würden Sie sich am ehesten freuen?*



			
				Jared am 19.07.2004 20:59 schrieb:
			
		

> Gismoblabla am 19.07.2004 12:18 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



siedler wird nicht drin sein da siedler 5 ja offiziell angekündigt ist, und siedler 6 schon reinzunehmen, naja :p
mfg m.

edit: mist Bonkic war schneller


----------



## The-Little (19. Juli 2004)

*AW: Über welche offizielle Ankündigung einer Strategie-Fortsetzung würden Sie sich am ehesten freuen?*

Ich wuerde mich am Meisten ueber eine Fortsetzung von AoE freuen...
Ist meiner Meinung nach einfach eines der Besten Spiele...
Gerade, der geniale Editor machen AoE zu was Besonderem...
Empires war ja gnz nett, zumal man die Zukunftszeitalter rausgelassen hat (ich mag einfach kein Science-Fiction-Strategiespiel, sorry an alle Star-Craft-Fans)
Aber es sollte Schwaechen von AoEII ausbuegeln, und die Staerken wieder einbauen...
Am Liebsten waere  mir ein Spiel mitt ca. 1.5 mal so vielen Epchen wie AoE, und dann von Urzeit bis Renaissance (vielleicht auch noch 1. und 2. Weltkrieg, aber eher nicht... dafuer ist C&C da)
Und ich will eine Fortsetzung von Siedler II!!!!!
Denn Siedler III war ein ganz anderes Spiel...
Ich will wieder Wege bauen und richtig auf meine Rohstoffe achten koennen...
Das alles gab es bei den spaeteren in dem Ausmaß nicht mehr...
Ein Siedler II mit aufpolierter 2D-Grafik waere fuer mich ein Kaufgrund, fuer den ich gern noch mal den Vollpreis bezahlen wuerde...


----------



## LowriderRoxx (19. Juli 2004)

*AW: Über welche offizielle Ankündigung einer Strategie-Fortsetzung würden Sie sich am ehesten freuen?*

Da Biing! nicht auftaucht fällt meine Wahl auf Dungeon Keeper. Imps "motivieren" ist noch immer unerreicht.


----------



## Atrox (19. Juli 2004)

*AW: Über welche offizielle Ankündigung einer Strategie-Fortsetzung würden Sie sich am ehesten freuen?*

ein AoE3 wäre echt geil, den 2ten teil hab ich noch immer installiert und spiel es hinundwieder mit nem freund. is einfach das beste strategie-spiel das es gibt. der erste teil is bei mir auch im regal an einem ehrenplatz und die cd vom aoe2 is grad im laufwerk drinnen


----------



## SecurityAgent (19. Juli 2004)

*AW: Über welche offizielle Ankündigung einer Strategie-Fortsetzung würden Sie sich am ehesten freuen?*

Ich fass es nicht:
*Man kann nicht für einen neuen C&C-Teil stimmen*? (*Tiberium*, versteht sich)
Wie kann man das vergessen??? :-o 
Das ist das einzige Spiel auf dessen Ankündigung ich seit knapp 5 Jahren warte.

Würd echt gern mal wissen warum man nicht dafür stimmen kann....


----------



## maxx2003 (20. Juli 2004)

*AW: Über welche offizielle Ankündigung einer Strategie-Fortsetzung würden Sie sich am ehesten freuen?*

Railroad Tycoon 4 wäre echt klasse, auch wenn der 3. Teil nicht so optisch gelungen ist. Ich liebe Eisenbahnen, besonders alte Dampfloks  .
Obwohl auch Train Simulator 2 ein muss wäre. 

EDIT: AoE 3 wäre ebenfalls ein muss...


----------



## iam-cool (20. Juli 2004)

*AW: Über welche offizielle Ankündigung einer Strategie-Fortsetzung würden Sie sich am ehesten freuen?*

Also ich fand Starcraft und AOE beide hammer fett  
ich möcht mich nicht zwischen den beiden entscheiden müssen  


Hauptsache AOE3 wird nicht so mies wie AOM .......................

Aber an AOE3 wird doch schon längst gearbeitet, sogar einige Online shops haben es schon gelistet 

Blizzard arbeitet übridings an Diablo3, Starcraft2 wird also noch was dauern


----------



## Nali_WarCow (20. Juli 2004)

*AW: Über welche offizielle Ankündigung einer Strategie-Fortsetzung würden Sie sich am ehesten freuen?*



			
				iam-cool am 20.07.2004 04:59 schrieb:
			
		

> Hauptsache AOE3 wird nicht so mies wie AOM .......................



Verstehe ich irgendwie nicht. Was war an AoM schelcht?


----------



## hitazcl (20. Juli 2004)

*AW: Über welche offizielle Ankündigung einer Strategie-Fortsetzung würden Sie sich am ehesten freuen?*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 20.07.2004 07:32 schrieb:
			
		

> iam-cool am 20.07.2004 04:59 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich würde mal sagen - NICHTS!!! 
Das Spiel hat eine hammer Performance bei trotzdem weitaus akzeptabler Spielegrafik. Das Spiel lässt sich wie AoE I/II spielen, hat nur eben viel mit (mythischen) Göttern zu tun. Gerade das finde ich super an dem Spiel, dass die Möglichkeiten größer sind - durch die Auswahl eines entsprechenden Gottes bei der Weiterentwicklung. Da ist viel Geschichte mit drin! Die Kampagne war/ ist auf echt gut gemacht.
Nur schade, dass es online so wenig gerechte Spiele(r) gibt, da muss man echt schon gegen Leute antreten, die man schon kennt, sonst verlier ich immer in den Gefechten, wenn nach 10min schon riesige Armeen einrücken. 
Auf nen weiteres Update habe ich schon lange gehofft!

MfG [hitazcl]

@Nali_WarCow: Vielleicht bist du ja ein akzeptabeler AoM-Spieler! Ich auf jeden Fall hasse diese Blitzgefechte/-partien - schreib zurück.


----------



## Loic (20. Juli 2004)

*AW: Über welche offizielle Ankündigung einer Strategie-Fortsetzung würden Sie sich am ehesten freuen?*



			
				DonSepp am 19.07.2004 11:06 schrieb:
			
		

> Battle Realms wär auch nicht schlecht.




Eine Fortsetzung zu Battle Realms wäre wircklich nicht schlecht  
War nähmlich n tolles Spiel  

C u Loïc


----------



## Loic (20. Juli 2004)

*AW: Über welche offizielle Ankündigung einer Strategie-Fortsetzung würden Sie sich am ehesten freuen?*



			
				iam-cool am 20.07.2004 04:59 schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich fand Starcraft und AOE beide hammer fett
> ich möcht mich nicht zwischen den beiden entscheiden müssen
> 
> 
> ...



 AOM war alles andere als mies


----------



## B0S (20. Juli 2004)

*AW: Über welche offizielle Ankündigung einer Strategie-Fortsetzung würden Sie sich am ehesten freuen?*

*auf jeden fall AoE3*        
ich finde es auch heutzutage noch ein erstklassiges spiel und erkenne aom nicht als wirklichen nachfolger an...
ich finde es sollte ein paar mehr epochen geben (aber nicht zuu viele mehr)
dann sollte diese maximalbevölkerung von 200 aufgehoben werden. das war für mich das einzig wirklich blöde an dem spiel...
wenn man dann noch ne moderne engine nimmt dann is das mit der performance auch nich so schlimm und die grafik ist sogar noch besser.
ich errinner mich noch, immer wenn man (ich - und auch kumpels) ab 160 einheiten aufwärts ruckelte es (auch mit meinbem pc - siehe sig.) 

naja also das wär echt der hammer! wenn man das spielprinzip erhalten unbd nur paar schwächenm ausgleichen würde...


----------



## Phade (21. Juli 2004)

*AW: Über welche offizielle Ankündigung einer Strategie-Fortsetzung würden Sie sich am ehesten freuen?*

Also ich frage mich, warum so wenige für einen gelungenen HOMM4 Nachfolger sind!
Es steckt so extrem viel Potenzial in dieser Serie, zumal im Moment doch alle auf Fantasy-Sezenarien abfahren! Also ich zocke Teil 3 und 4 immer noch ab und an...   

Rundenstrategie scheint leider ohnehin auszusterben 
Vielleicht werde ich langsam alt


----------



## SBC (22. Juli 2004)

*AW: Über welche offizielle Ankündigung einer Strategie-Fortsetzung würden Sie sich am ehesten freuen?*



			
				Phade am 21.07.2004 23:34 schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich frage mich, warum so wenige für einen gelungenen HOMM4 Nachfolger sind!
> Es steckt so extrem viel Potenzial in dieser Serie, zumal im Moment doch alle auf Fantasy-Sezenarien abfahren! Also ich zocke Teil 3 und 4 immer noch ab und an...
> 
> Rundenstrategie scheint leider ohnehin auszusterben
> Vielleicht werde ich langsam alt


HOMM3 war zwar ganz nett, aber Age of Wonders gefällt mir persönlich besser.


----------



## opppo (22. Juli 2004)

*AW: Über welche offizielle Ankündigung einer Strategie-Fortsetzung würden Sie sich am ehesten freuen?*



			
				DonSepp am 19.07.2004 11:06 schrieb:
			
		

> Battle Realms wär auch nicht schlecht.



ja battle realms 2 wäre super, oder ein dritter teil von C&C
aber leider sind die nicht im poll und so tip ich wie ein nicht strategiefan auf keins von den genannten 

die polls sind manchmal schon komisch gemacht 
warum kein C&C im angebot??????? so klein ist der name doch nicht oder???


----------



## iam-cool (22. Juli 2004)

*AW: Über welche offizielle Ankündigung einer Strategie-Fortsetzung würden Sie sich am ehesten freuen?*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 20.07.2004 07:32 schrieb:
			
		

> iam-cool am 20.07.2004 04:59 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Das koncept von AOE wurd bei AOM halbherzig mit dem von WC3 vermischt,
bei AOE waren die gefechte länger und taktischer da auch defence ziemlich stark war, deswegen hab ich das auch noch sehr lange gern im Lan gezockt,
bei AOM wurd das alles extrem beschleunigt, die defence nutzlos gemacht und übrig geblieben ist  troops on mass und rush *g*


----------



## timurlenk (23. Juli 2004)

*AW: Über welche offizielle Ankündigung einer Strategie-Fortsetzung würden Sie sich am ehesten freuen?*

ich hätt gern ein panzer general 5.
aber - ganz im sinne von back to the roots - aufbauend auf pg1 bis pg3d, nicht auf dem letzten teil.

nun, da bin wohl ziemlich alleine *betrübt


----------



## Maexle (23. Juli 2004)

*AW: Über welche offizielle Ankündigung einer Strategie-Fortsetzung würden Sie sich am ehesten freuen?*



			
				Codename_47 am 19.07.2004 10:59 schrieb:
			
		

> commandos, aber nur wenns wieder wie in teil 1 wird!


Dito... vor allem mit dem Multiplayer (COOP) von den ersten beiden Teilen!


----------



## Balthamel (23. Juli 2004)

*AW: Über welche offizielle Ankündigung einer Strategie-Fortsetzung würden Sie sich am ehesten freuen?*



			
				SBC am 22.07.2004 08:41 schrieb:
			
		

> Phade am 21.07.2004 23:34 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich hab für HOMM5 gestimmt  Ich liebe Teil 3 und 4 und zocke sie ebenfalls heute noch ziemlich oft. Für mich sind das absolute Suchtspiele mit denen nur wenige Echtzeittitel mithalten können.


----------



## MoS (23. Juli 2004)

*AW: Über welche offizielle Ankündigung einer Strategie-Fortsetzung würden Sie sich am ehesten freuen?*

It´s good to be bad...


----------



## Protoss (24. Juli 2004)

*AW: Über welche offizielle Ankündigung einer Strategie-Fortsetzung würden Sie sich am ehesten freuen?*

Ganz klar----->STARCRAFT 2, das einzige Spiel dass ich mehrmals durchgespielt hab *g*.

Angeblich arbeitet Blizzard ja schon dran..  naja so 10 jahre später kommt es dann auch raus.


----------



## Angryminer (25. Juli 2004)

*AW: Über welche offizielle Ankündigung einer Strategie-Fortsetzung würden Sie sich am ehesten freuen?*

AoE? Ich fand AoE2 schon nicht gut.
Starcraft? Traue ich kein gescheites Spielprinzip zu.
HoMM? Ich glaube nicht, dass die Serie mit einem Nachfolger zu Ruhm kommt.
Dungeon Keeper? War ein gutes Spiel, da ist noch Raum zum verbessern.
Die Gilde? Wenn man ein paar Schwächen abrundet und Stärken ausbaut, könnte das Spiel sogar was für eine größere Zielgruppe werden.  

Angryminer


----------



## HYPE (25. Juli 2004)

*AW: Über welche offizielle Ankündigung einer Strategie-Fortsetzung würden Sie sich am ehesten freuen?*

Also ich würd gern eine Fortsetzung von Dungeon Keeper spielen 
Das ist echt mal was andres als WW2- und "immer der Gute"-Spiele.


----------



## Nightelf (25. Juli 2004)

*AW: Über welche offizielle Ankündigung einer Strategie-Fortsetzung würden Sie sich am ehesten freuen?*

Meine Stimme ist an Starcraft 2 gegangen. Starcraft mag grafisch nicht das Nonplusultra gewesen sein, aber es war trotzdem ein wirklich unterhaltsames Spiel. Ich erinnere mich gerne an Privat-LANs zurück, bei denen wir keine Rushes gemacht haben, sondern nach mehreren Stunden Spieldauer Massenschlachten mit Trägerschiffen, Kreuzern usw. ausgetragen haben. Dieses Gewusel der Interceptoren war schon ziemlich beeindruckend. Und wenn man dann mit einem Arbiter Stasisfeld eingesetzt hat, um die halbe gegnerische Armee einzufrieren...
Dazu noch die gute Story mit den wirklich gut gemachten Cutscenes. 
Und man sollte den Support von Blizzard nicht vergessen. Das Spiel war von Anfang an relativ bugfrei, die Patches waren fast nur zum Nachregeln der Balance und das Add-On war qualitativ besser als manches Vollpreisspiel.


----------



## sgghet (28. Juli 2004)

*AW: Über welche offizielle Ankündigung einer Strategie-Fortsetzung würden Sie sich am ehesten freuen?*

SWAT4 und Civilization 4


----------



## Untoter (29. Juli 2004)

*AW: Über welche offizielle Ankündigung einer Strategie-Fortsetzung würden Sie sich am ehesten freuen?*



			
				timurlenk am 23.07.2004 12:26 schrieb:
			
		

> ich hätt gern ein panzer general 5.
> aber - ganz im sinne von back to the roots - aufbauend auf pg1 bis pg3d, nicht auf dem letzten teil.
> 
> nun, da bin wohl ziemlich alleine *betrübt



Nö, bist du nicht oder Jagged Aliance 3


----------



## mein_kleiner_Tod (29. Juli 2004)

*AW: Über welche offizielle Ankündigung einer Strategie-Fortsetzung würden Sie sich am ehesten freuen?*



			
				SBC am 19.07.2004 11:11 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich möchte mal wieder richtig evil sein und würde mich am meisten über einen neuen Dungeon Keeper freuen.


Dem kann ich mich nur anschließen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (30. Juli 2004)

*AW: Über welche offizielle Ankündigung einer Strategie-Fortsetzung würden Sie sich am ehesten freuen?*



			
				SYSTEM am 19.07.2004 10:58 schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Quickpoll veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.



alpha cenaturi 2
ein würdiger nachfolger für siedler2 (und noch so einer für anno1602)

ansonsten sind mir ankündigen eigentlich ziemlich egal - ich will spiele.
naja, mit transport tycoon2 kommt dieses jahr ja ne fortsetzung auf die ich schon seeehr lange warte (abwarten, ob sie auch gut wird..). airline tycoon2 dagegen ist schon seit ewigkeiten in der pipeline - und irgendwie hab ich bislang noch nichtmal konzeptzeichnungen gesehen..


----------



## Wurschtwand (6. August 2004)

*AW: Über welche offizielle Ankündigung einer Strategie-Fortsetzung würden Sie sich am ehesten freuen?*



			
				Balthamel am 23.07.2004 12:36 schrieb:
			
		

> SBC am 22.07.2004 08:41 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Für alle die es noch nicht wissen, Heroes5 befindet sich seit ca. 6 Monaten in der Entwicklung!
Noch ist sehr wenig darüber bekannt und die eigentliche Ankündigung sollte mal nach der E3 sein wurde dann aber auf unbestimmte Zeit verschoben, was nach Aussage der Entwickler jedoch nicht an dem Fertigstellungsgrad liegt.
Alle bisherigen Infos und ein par Conceptarts kann man auf 
http://www.celestialheavens.com
nachlesen (ich hoffe das geht als Info durch)!


----------



## Sprayer (7. August 2004)

*AW: Über welche offizielle Ankündigung einer Strategie-Fortsetzung würden Sie sich am ehesten freuen?*

aoe 3 natürlich


----------



## pirx (7. August 2004)

*AW: Über welche offizielle Ankündigung einer Strategie-Fortsetzung würden Sie sich am ehesten freuen?*

Ich will wieder mal sinnlos Basen bauen, sinnlos viele versch. Ressourcen abbauen, Forschen (viele Wege, so dass nicht alles erforschtwerden kann), Einheiten die man aus versch. erforschten Sachen selbst zusammenbasteln kann, das damit verbundene sinnlos viele Micro-Management, Einheiten die sich weiter entwickeln, einen Compi-Gegner der nicht bescheisst, eine KI, die nur halbwegs ihren Namen verdient. Intelligente Politik, Handel, Spionage usw. gehören selbstverständlich dazu. Das ganze in vernünftiger Rundenstrategie und in SF-Umgebung verpackt und kein Aufguss von alten Sachen in neuem Grafik-Kleid.

Jedenfalls nicht schon wieder dieses neumödige Zeugs ala Panzers und Ground Controll ;-]

Ich glaube kaum, dass mir einer der hier aufgelisteten Titel das bieten kann


----------



## subaridu (9. August 2004)

*AW: Über welche offizielle Ankündigung einer Strategie-Fortsetzung würden Sie sich am ehesten freuen?*

Ich wünsche mir schon lange einen Nachfolger von Star Trek - Birth of the Federation, einen endlich mal würdigen Nachfolger von C&C 1 und einen für UFO 1 - Ennemy unknown (UFO Aftermath war vom Strategieteil gar nicht übel, Forschung und Wirtschaft waren jedoch schwach bzw nicht vorhanden).

Grüsse
suba


----------



## MrMo (10. August 2004)

*AW: Über welche offizielle Ankündigung einer Strategie-Fortsetzung würden Sie sich am ehesten freuen?*



			
				mein_kleiner_Tod am 29.07.2004 16:22 schrieb:
			
		

> SBC am 19.07.2004 11:11 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Es gibt halt noch vernünftige Menschen... 
Das Konzept von Dungeon Keeper ist genial. Aber der zweite Teil ist mittlerweile zu alt (Grafik, KI...). Außerdem spielts keiner mehr. Ich hab schon mal bei EA angefragt, ob die denn nicht langsam mal den Source veröffentlichen wollen, aber anscheinend wollen sie nicht.

Schade eigentlich! Wenn ich die Zeit hätte und die Ressourcen würd ich selber den dritten Teil proggen, aber alleine is das immer schlecht...


----------



## lordblizzard (11. August 2004)

*AW: Über welche offizielle Ankündigung einer Strategie-Fortsetzung würden Sie sich am ehesten freuen?*

Ich hab mal für Anno 3 gestimmt obwohl ich keinen der beiden Teile lang gespielt habe! Aber ich glaube im Prinzip steckt sehr viel Potenzial und ich sehe gern wie meine Stadt wächst und gedeiht... Gilde 2 habi ch auch gehört sei in entwicklung desshalb hab ich nicht dafür gestimmt. AoE 3 wär auch geil aber es sollte schon Mittelalter bleiben. Und nicht auch noch so ein Game werden mit 2.WK.


----------



## BurningCat (12. August 2004)

*AW: Über welche offizielle Ankündigung einer Strategie-Fortsetzung würden Sie sich am ehesten freuen?*

also leute anno3 und commandos 4 sind doch nun wirklich die besten


----------



## Wulfhammer (18. August 2004)

*AW: Über welche offizielle Ankündigung einer Strategie-Fortsetzung würden Sie sich am ehesten freuen?*

STARGATE 3 nein warte, steht zwar nicht drin, aber ich wuerde am liebsten 



Spoiler



OUTCAST²


 haben.


----------

